# hanging wire



## p.e. (Jan 20, 2010)

hi a suspended ceilings contractor in quebec
i am looking for a hanging pole for my hanging wire on steel truss
thank 

p.e.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Make one. Electrical conduit kind of split open in a spiral for about 6" makes a perfect "twister". You bend the wire over double, drop the long end in the tubing, reach up and hook the bent end of the wire over the truss, then you start turning the conduit tube so it collects the loose hanging end of the wire. Keep twisting till it's tight, and simply pull the conduit down, leaving a twisted hanger in place.

This is a piss poor drawing. But maybe you can get the idea from it.


----------



## p.e. (Jan 20, 2010)

thank ' s willie
i try this method before but , i think exist a tool for a twist wire

excuse my english !!!

p.e.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

We've always made our own like what Willey's describing/drawing and they worked fine.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Try this...

http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-ADAPA-WIRE-T...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3a4a88b606


----------

